# Vader 100 watt 3 channel tube head...



## Krigloch the Furious (Sep 27, 2011)

First of the year release date. 
fucking whoa!
Vader Cabinets, Inc. (official) | Facebook


----------



## Shadowspecced (Sep 27, 2011)

This should be cool haha, I'm feeling like it'll probably be similar to a 5150II if it's meant to work well with their cabs


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

Shadowspecced said:


> This should be cool haha, I'm feeling like it'll probably be similar to a 5150II if it's meant to work well with their cabs



See, I would have thought ENGL.

I wonder who's designing/manufacturing it.


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 28, 2011)

It will be a 5150 that costs $2000.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

Floppystrings said:


> It will be a 5150 that costs $2000.



Got a source on that?

If it's got the features, components, and build a high-end 5150 could be awesome. Especially if they fix that dreadful clean channel.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a feeling it will be for some straight up face pounding metal.


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Got a source on that?
> 
> If it's got the features, components, and build a high-end 5150 could be awesome. Especially if they fix that dreadful clean channel.



I was joking 

I am not of fan of Vader cabs and have always just viewed them as an expensive version of something that already exists (4x12 with Legends) with clever marketing.

p.s. high end 5150 is a SLO, kinda


----------



## yingmin (Sep 28, 2011)

Floppystrings said:


> p.s. high end 5150 is a SLO, kinda



Not really. The 5150 might have been based on the SLO, but they're completely different amps, to the point that I never made the connection until reading it somewhere, probably on this forum. They're almost opposite in my mind, in that the SLO has a really great clean tone, whereas I found the distortion somewhat lacking, but the 5150 is all about distortion and has a less esteemed clean channel.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

Floppystrings said:


> I was joking
> 
> I am not of fan of Vader cabs and have always just viewed them as an expensive version of something that already exists (4x12 with Legends) with clever marketing.



They are actually something different. They're far less unique than when they first started, namely because a lot of makers are copying them. Before Vader came along things like Rhinoliner and Legends were really not something you saw everyday. 

I also wouldn't call them expensive either, considering how much Orange, Blackstar, EVH, and even Marshall want for their cabs these days. I never thought Marshall would charge more than Mills or Port City. 



> p.s. high end 5150 is a SLO, kinda



Emphasis on the "kinda" part. Calling a 5150 an SLO is like calling a JTM45 a Bassman. Or calling a T-Classic an Esquire.


----------



## wlfers (Sep 28, 2011)

hmm interesting =D


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They are actually something different. They're far less unique than when they first started, namely because a lot of makers are copying them. Before Vader came along things like Rhinoliner and Legends were really not something you saw everyday.
> 
> I also wouldn't call them expensive either, considering how much Orange, Blackstar, EVH, and even Marshall want for their cabs these days. I never thought Marshall would charge more than Mills or Port City.
> 
> ...



I have seen used Randall 4x12 with Legends for $200...even $150... 

The speakers cost half the price of Celestions, so the cabs cost about $200 less to make.

And yeah the SLO is kinda different than the 5150, because it has a nice clean and high gain without buzz, it totally isn't a high end 5150 in any way.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 28, 2011)

I wish they'd give us more info.

the 3 channels thing kinda intrigues me. I wouldnt even expect a clean channel from them, but thats even better if its good.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Sep 28, 2011)

This is kind of a bizarre development. Most "amp" companies start with developing heads then tailor a cab around that...or just rip off the standard cab designs and throw some V30s in. This is an interesting way of doing that in reverse. If I remember correctly, Adam designed his cabs to tame the inherent fizz from the Peavey XXX. I'm guessing this head they're designing/selling with also have to be bright.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Sep 29, 2011)

Vader: "We're trying to get it in a customers hand around the 2K range. The only company that I know that can do tube heads cheap is Peavey but after playing this first prototype, I knew my XXX was basically GARBAGE!!"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 29, 2011)

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Vader: "We're trying to get it in a customers hand around the 2K range. The only company that I know that can do tube heads cheap is Peavey but after playing this first prototype, I knew my XXX was basically GARBAGE!!"



Of course he'd say that..it's the amp he's trying to sell. I'll wait for it to actually be released before deciding anything. BTW if he's smart he'd make the headshell similar to the style of his cabs.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Sep 30, 2011)

A rhino-lined 100w tube head.. that'd be interesting.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Sep 30, 2011)

Deathbringer769 said:


> A rhino-lined 100w tube head.. that'd be interesting.


 
Can you say "OVERHEAT"?


----------



## Larrikin666 (Sep 30, 2011)

Deathbringer769 said:


> A rhino-lined 100w tube head.. that'd be interesting.



I would rather see an amp built into something like a shockmount roadcase. The rhino lining is great...but an amp head with tubes isn't capable of handling abuse like a speaker cabinet.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Sep 30, 2011)

It's probably more for matching the look of a vader cab with the headshell than anything else.


----------



## thepylestory (Oct 2, 2011)

i cant wait to hear what theyre bringn to the table


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm stoked!!! I'd be willing to bet it's a pretty bright, maybe somewhat fizzy amp to compliment and cut thru the Vaders naturally dark sound. Maybe a better version of the Triple XXX, being that's the amp Adam uses as his primary amp and the amp that Vaders were more or less built around. I'm more of a 6505 fan myself, but I'd be game for an amp that sounded like a better version of a Triple XXX OR a 6505!!!!



incinerated_guitar said:


> Can you say "OVERHEAT"?



As long as the headshell and amp are properly vented, why would Rhino lining cause over heating??


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Oct 8, 2011)

warlock7strEMG said:


> I'm stoked!!! I'd be willing to bet it's a pretty bright, maybe somewhat fizzy amp to compliment and cut thru the Vaders naturally dark sound. Maybe a better version of the Triple XXX, being that's the amp Adam uses as his primary amp and the amp that Vaders were more or less built around. I'm more of a 6505 fan myself, but I'd be game for an amp that sounded like a better version of a Triple XXX OR a 6505!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the headshell and amp are properly vented, why would Rhino lining cause over heating??


 
Because, rhino liner seems to me that it holds heat, so its not gonna cool as fast as most materials would


----------



## Chickenhawk (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm cautiously excited. 

My fear is that it'll be another 100w, high-gain head that falls into the void of Rectifiers and 5150's, and costs to damn much.

But then again...it could be fucking awesome. I don't really see Vader doing anything that can be called 'mediocre'. It's either win or lose for them (and so far, always win).


----------



## electricred (Oct 9, 2011)

I expect a lackluster Randall/5150 crossbreed.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 2, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Emphasis on the "kinda" part. Calling a 5150 an SLO is like calling a JTM45 a Bassman. Or calling a T-Classic an Esquire.



Eh, it's a *little* closer than that, but, yeah.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 2, 2011)

Also, why should a 2K 3 channel tube head be hard? Mesa (among others) comes in under that mark all the time...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 2, 2011)

Mesa is a lot bigger than Vader though, I think that's important to keep in mind.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Mesa is a lot bigger than Vader though, I think that's important to keep in mind.



Why?

Baron builds amps to order with custom options, for under $2k. As does Fargen.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 2, 2011)

Besides, nothing says it's going to be US-made, anyway.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Besides, nothing says it's going to be US-made, anyway.



Good point. 

I'm not complaining about it being $2k either, as that seems to be a pretty fair range for most, USA made amps. I am assuming it's going to be the typical USA assembled, PC board amp. 

Putting it at $2k does put it in like with the pricing of their cabs, so it makes sense. 

I'm just really curious about who is designing and building it. Nothing Vader has done in the past, to my knowledge, has been about making actual amps, just the cabs.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 2, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> *My fear is that it'll be another 100w, high-gain head that falls into the void of Rectifiers and 5150's, and costs to damn much.*



I couldn't have said it better myself. It's kind of hard to differentiate yourself in that market. Once you put high gain guitars in a band mix, it's kind of hard to really make something that sounds different and stands out.


----------



## orakle (Nov 2, 2011)

I think it'll be something around the lines of an ENGL Invader


----------



## wlfers (Dec 6, 2011)

If anyone has been keeping tabs they posted a facebook update:


> *Well the head is just about ready to go. We're not 100% sure on the price just yet but I'm guessing it will be in the 2200 USD range. Obviously we will be putting up clips on YouTube as soon as we have it but I'm just curious what we should prepare for when it's released next month. As long as it is everything we/you hope it will be, how many people would be interested in doing a half down preorder? We won't do any preorders till we have an exact ship date to customers but we're just trying to get an idea of what to prepare for since this will be our first amp. Cheers!*



Also stock 6l6 (maybe el34 in the future) and standard heads will be tolexed but can be tourguarded for extra.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 7, 2011)

2200? sheesh


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 7, 2011)

So they give folks next to zero info and expect people to jump on pre-orders for a product that's not at all proven?

Since when did they post on SSO?


----------



## MacTown09 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wish they did KT88s. I imagine it to be similar to a Fryette Pitbull which are some of my favorite amps of all time.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 7, 2011)

They could at least throw up some cool videos like DAR did, and have someone with competent mixing skills show it off like Ola.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 7, 2011)

MacTown09 said:


> Wish they did KT88s. I imagine it to be similar to a Fryette Pitbull which are some of my favorite amps of all time.



Honestly you would think they would. With 480 watt cabs, you'd think they'd do a high wattage/high power tube amp. I guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Dec 7, 2011)

so much money


----------



## wlfers (Dec 7, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> They could at least throw up some cool videos like DAR did, and have someone with competent mixing skills show it off like Ola.



At least they won't be accepting deposits till they have a real release date 



ShadowFactoryX said:


> 2200? sheesh



my thoughts too


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 7, 2011)

Who is the guy who makes vader cabs anyways?

I know he made the cabs to compliment his peavey xxx and im wondering if/what band is he in?


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 7, 2011)

I know its established but I will elaborate anyways with some specifics. SLO=/=5150=/=rectifiers. Preamps are similiar, power amp/everything else is way different. Way different. To the point that its absurd to even imply this. 

As to the guy who thinks rhino lining will over heat amps, have you considered they are wrapped in wood? Not trying to be facetious. 

2k is fucking expensive but I don't want to say it won't be worth it. I hope it is. I can't say I like too many _tube_ amps not in that price range new, anyways; the market seems saturated regardless. They are really banking on their reputation as a budget cab maker to push their boutique priced amps. Seems like somewhat of a contradiction and risky business endeavor but who cares if the quality/tone is there? I wish them the best in light of their past products.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

In my opinion, its just gonna be an overly priced hot-rodded peavey XXX. I mean, that IS what he designed his cabs to compliment, and youve gotta build amps/cabs to compliment eachother.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 7, 2011)

MacTown09 said:


> Wish they did KT88s. I imagine it to be similar to a Fryette Pitbull which are some of my favorite amps of all time.



Well, keep on imagining, since we're likely not going to know for a long time 

Also, why are you assuming it'll be like your favorite amp?


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 7, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> In my opinion, its just gonna be an overly priced hot-rodded peavey XXX. I mean, that IS what he designed his cabs to compliment, and youve gotta build amps/cabs to compliment eachother.


 Aren't you the guy that made the thread asking what death metal amp you should get?


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 7, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Also, why are you assuming it'll be like your favorite amp?


 Yah it seems like everyone is saying they imagine its gonna be -insert name of amp they use/like here- 

And I don't see the point of making a "custom" triple xxx when theres this that matches with vaders perfectly


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 8, 2011)

i really hope this amp isn't just another high gainer with the low/mid/high with gain, level, master, presence and depth. there really needs to be more innovation going on here, like a mid sweep, or something new, seams to me like most companies have the bases covered when it comes to high gain, just everyone putting out something with a different colour, and i feel like everyones got that covered too

christ keep this up and someones gunna have to release a parametric eq-ed amp head LOL


----------



## Shadowspecced (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't wait for them to throw everybody a curve ball and release a straight up 3 channel dumble clone


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2011)

Shadowspecced said:


> I can't wait for them to throw everybody a curve ball and release a straight up 3 channel dumble clone


----------



## MacTown09 (Dec 8, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Well, keep on imagining, since we're likely not going to know for a long time
> 
> Also, why are you assuming it'll be like your favorite amp?



I said the Fryette Pitbull was one of my favorites. Not the yet to be heard Vader.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 26, 2012)

$2200 is hella cheaper than a Diezel VH4.


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 26, 2012)

Picture was posted May 5th. Described as "Engl on crack"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 26, 2012)

Stoked to hear clips of these, hopefully they will send one out to Ola, I find he does a good job of showing off characteristics of an amp.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 26, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Stoked to hear clips of these, hopefully they will send one out to Ola, I find he does a good job of showing off characteristics of an amp.



By making it sound like every other one?

:troll:


----------



## Sepultorture (May 27, 2012)

yeah Ola's shit is definitely good, but for getting just a video review with just the amps tone and no mixing, it doesn't really happen with him, so he's not really high on my list. keith Merrow on the other hand


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 27, 2012)

Personally I'd wish they just release pics and clips and get the fuck on with it. Tired of them dragging it out. This amp will either do well or flop, let's just get it's outcome over with


----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller (May 30, 2012)




----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller (May 30, 2012)

The vader guys like to talk highly about their products.


----------



## CTID (May 30, 2012)

I wasn't overly impressed. My solid state Ibanez TBX150H sounds leaps and bounds better than that. Then again he might just be complete garbage at EQ'ing, which isn't good for a company trying to sell its first amp head for such a high price.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 30, 2012)

You know, with such an expansive artist roster, you'd think they would send it off to one of their artists known for great tone and recordings and have them make a video. 

I don't think this video really does anything justice. The playing, dialing in, and recording are obviously basic and more "on-the-spot" than thought out. 

No offense to the dude in the video though, I've seen much worse demos from much bigger companies.

EDIT: Is it just me, or does that not look like a Vader cab in that video? Look at the speaker placement in relation to the side of the cab, then compare it to this:


----------



## Thep (May 30, 2012)

My god that is hideous. 

And as a side note, the only reason I keep my Vader 412 is because it looks cool on stage and I'm too lazy/cheap to search for something else. I'd take any decent cab over a Vader.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 30, 2012)

Shitty video..doesn't tell much. 

I doubt that's their cab since Vader's aren't studio cabs you wanna put a mic in front of.. Vaders suck in a studio.

The amp seems rather basic and blah..nothing unique about it, even it's aesthetic is lame.


----------



## Philligan (May 31, 2012)

That head looks like it's straight out of the '90s 

I wasn't overly impressed, but I'm still interested. It _is_ ugly as hell, though.


----------



## CTID (May 31, 2012)

I hate when companies try too hard to adhere to a stereotype like making the amp's name in that "metal" font. Why can't companies just make their name in a standard typeface?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 31, 2012)

Aesthetically, it looks very, very cheap... I know looks aren't anything, but I don't think I'd pay over $2000 for an amp that looks like it came from a sweat shop. Gives me a feeling that the rest of the amp isn't too high quality. 

EDIT: Just listened to it... Doesn't sound like a $2000 amp, either.


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 31, 2012)

Lol could be cool, sounds decent, but for the money ehhhh...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 31, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> sounds decent



Were we watching the same video? 

That does NOT sound decent for a ~$2000 amp, it sounds decent for something poorly recorded and not dialed in properly though. 

As for the looks, it appears to be more of a proto than anything else, so lets see what the final version looks like.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 31, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> Lol could be cool, sounds decent, but for the money ehhhh...



Agreed. If they can improve the amp in any way or just get someone to yank out some decent tones, then I'd be sold. Otherwise, I'd just spend my $2000 on a Recto, Powerball II, or a 5153.


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 31, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Were we watching the same video?
> 
> *it sounds decent for something poorly recorded *and not dialed in properly though.
> 
> As for the looks, it appears to be more of a proto than anything else, so lets see what the final version looks like.



Yes lol.


----------



## Eric Christian (May 31, 2012)

I never heard, what's so special about Vader cabinets in the first place? Do they use some kind of special wood or something? Probably just plain old birch plywood anyway. Are they reinventing the wheel here or something? Personally, I always thought the name was really unoriginal as well. The amp sounds decent though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 31, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> I never heard, what's so special about Vader cabinets in the first place? Do they use some kind of special wood or something? Probably just plain old birch plywood anyway. Are they reinventing the wheel here or something? Personally, I always thought the name was really unoriginal as well. The amp sounds decent though.



Their dimensions are proprietary and their speakers are made custom for them. They do sound very different than the sea of Marshall, Mesa, and Orange clones out there, for better or worse. 

They're also pretty cheap for a USA made cabinet.


----------



## CTID (May 31, 2012)

Their main selling point is that you can have them coated with "tour guard", which is basically the same material used to line truck beds. They're well known for being durable, if nothing else.


----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller (May 31, 2012)

I wouldn't base your opinion of the amp off that video, that guy was horrid at playing. 

Off topic: Krank cabs ftw. eminence speakers, oversized, solid poplar wood... AND they are used on GC.com for like 450-500. They are a steal.


----------



## ridner (May 31, 2012)

I actually got to hear/mess around w/ one of the protos of this amp a few months back. I am not sure how much it has been tweeked since then but it sounded KILLER in person. The Vader guys brought it out to a Goatwhore show here for Sammy to check out. He and I are buds and I was there when he was checking it out. He let let me knock around on it for a bit too. I liked it - quite a bit. We were running it through a Randall XXL cab. I do agree the video doesn't do it much justice. The version I heard was worlds better than this.


----------



## Eric Christian (May 31, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Their dimensions are proprietary and their speakers are made custom for them.


 
Interesting. I'll have to look into this. Is there any way to verify this information? I'd be fascinated to see the nomenclature of their custom speakers. "Propreitary" typically denotes patents or copyrights. Is that even possible to as it relates to whats basically nothing more than a plain wooden box? Anyone care to post pictures of the inside of the cabinet?


----------



## petereanima (May 31, 2012)

TheEntheogenEgoKiller said:


> Off topic: Krank cabs ftw. eminence speakers, oversized, solid poplar wood... AND they are used on GC.com for like 450-500. They are a steal.



This. I can't stress enough HOW amazing the Krank Cabs are. I have a Krank Revolution 412, and seriously, could not be any happier. It's meanwhile the only cab I use. It's one of the old "solid wood" 412, I don't know if they still make the current generation that way. (I think they don't make mine anymore, there is a follow-up model called REV 412 tough.)


----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller (May 31, 2012)

Nah man they still make all the models. They make a rev sst cab that has the same speakers but instead of solid wood it's 13 ply baltic birch. I already have a stein cab so i'm going to buy a rev cab for like 450 and x pattern the texas heats and v12's. That will be one badass full stack.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 31, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> Interesting. I'll have to look into this. Is there any way to verify this information? I'd be fascinated to see the nomenclature of their custom speakers. "Propreitary" typically denotes patents or copyrights. Is that even possible to as it relates to whats basically nothing more than a plain wooden box? Anyone care to post pictures of the inside of the cabinet?



It is..it's a box with speakers and wheels. Nothing interesting about the insides. I had one. The speakers and tour gaurd are the main selling points. The speakers are Eminence speakers that I believe are similar to a discontinued modeling speaker they used to have. If I remember correctly that's what it's based from, if not just relabled and the same thing.


----------



## Eric Christian (May 31, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It is..it's a box with speakers and wheels. Nothing interesting about the insides. I had one. The speakers and tour gaurd are the main selling points. The speakers are Eminence speakers that I believe are similar to a discontinued modeling speaker they used to have. If I remember correctly that's what it's based from, if not just relabled and the same thing.



That's hilarious. They probably got a sweet deal on the speakers if that's the case. Nothing groundbreaking though. My friends and I knew oversized cabs sounded better a long time ago. Theyre just a bitch to move though. Back a decade or so when I was single and had all kinds of spare time I used to make custom car audio speaker boxes but I also made oversized 4x12 cabinets for people that were similar to the Vader actually. My "proprietary" design was a bit larger though. Considerably larger than a Marshall for example. I used a variety of different plywood and particle board and I used the same exact expanded steel screen except the orientation was vertical. My coating was a catalyzed satin black enamel called Dulux. I used Celestions in all of them. I made close to 20 of them but by the time I figured in the cost of the paint, screen, plywood, casters, handles, wiring, glue, screws, output jacks, corner protectors and speakers my profit margin was terrible so I stopped. Thinking about making another batch and calling them "boutique" this time though... Lol...

I admire this company and their DIY attitude though. I wish more companies build their stuff here in America. That's one of the reasons I bought a 6505+ and two 6505 cabinets. More power to Vader.


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 31, 2012)

Suddenly I have GAS for a Krank or Vader head... not that I didn't already. But it's somehow more apparent right now.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (May 31, 2012)

You guys are making me GAS for a krank cab now! Ive got an avatar with legends in it right now and I hear its a great pair with the 5150 im picking up soon, I wonder if a krank cab would be even nicer?


----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller (Jun 1, 2012)

I've got a 5150 II and a krankenstein cab with texas heats. Very great combo. I turn my amp to about 3 1/2 live and the speakers hold up so great. The low end is very apparent but ultra tight at the same time. The only thing bad I can say is that it is somewhat directional and "beamey" but the tone holds up well no matter where you stand.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jun 1, 2012)

That tone in the video was atrocious. So mushy and unarticulated. They definitely need to get some proper clips of it. As stated before, does not remotely look, or sound like a $2,000 head. I'm sure it sounds better in person.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jun 2, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> That tone in the video was atrocious. So mushy and unarticulated. They definitely need to get some proper clips of it. As stated before, does not remotely look, or sound like a $2,000 head. I'm sure it sounds better in person.



Thats cause it's just the beta "Vegan" model...


----------



## wlfers (Jul 18, 2012)

Vader just posted a few pics to their facebook

















There are a couple more up besides those. Curious how it sounds now, need some better quality clips!


edit to add on: theyre offering 10% discount for the first few weeks


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 18, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> Suddenly I have GAS for a Krank or Vader head... not that I didn't already. But it's somehow more apparent right now.



cab*** not head lol.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 18, 2012)

Apparently they're selling these for 200 bucks off the price to get people interested..why not have some of the endorsees use the amps and do some hands on marketing? Even with 200 bucks off I wouldn't pay for an amp I've never heard before. The one clip they had (which has been taken down) sucked


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2012)

At least they're not going the pre-order route.  

I still think that this has a lot of amazing competition at that price. I mean, you can get two of some of the more popular extreme metal amps for that price. I would think they'd be busting out endorsees, videos, sound clips, etc. now to drum up interest. On their site they mention bringing it to Metal Fest on the 13th, it's now the 18th. We can't have awesome videos? 

I will say, I really want to hear what this thing can do. While I'm in no need for such an amp, I'm all for new things.


----------



## VaderAmps (Jul 24, 2012)

We are currently compiling a new video to properly illustrate the features of the new amp. It should be up sometime in a few weeks. 

I know hearing the amp is everything, and I really wish it would be possible to have you all hear it in person. In the mean time I'd like to answer any questions any of you have. 

Here's a basic overview of what it's about:

- 100-Watts All Tube
Specifically designed for metal, but versatile enough for anything.

- Three Channels
Clean, Crunch and Lead

- Dual mode distortion preamps
Available on the crunch and lead channels. Indicated by either one or two LEDs on the front panel. Mode one is a standard high-gain sound. Mode two has even more gain, and a more note-focused sound.

- Selectable "Speaker Damping" control.
Can be turned on or off on each channel. Corrects for errors caused by real world imperfections in speaker cabinets for a tighter, compressed, more controlled sound. Turn Speaker Damping off for a loud, raw, aggressive and punchy sound.

- Depth and Presence controls
Enabled by turning on speaker damping. Allows you to roll back the speaker damping on either the low or high end to find the perfect tonal balance.

- Full MIDI Channel Switching.
Using a MIDI controller and an effect unit, or a more complex switching rig? The Carnivore will listen for patch changes and change channels accordingly. Just load up the MIDI patch on your rig, set the channel you want and press "Store" on the back.

- FX loop
Very Clean and easy to use. Although completely tube-tube based, the Carnivore FX loop is designed to be as transparent as possible. The send is a proper line level output as to not overload your gear, and a return with lots of headroom for the cleanest sound possible.

- Flush mount corner handles AND strap handle
Strap handles are nice when carrying multiple items, but the Carnivore also has corner handles that make the amp more comfortable and much easier to carry when only carrying the head.


----------



## wlfers (Jul 24, 2012)

Fuck yeah, good to see you guys post here 

Being mostly a rack guy, midi is something I never want to be without so I'm glad its being included. The other thing I'm interested in hearing is the dual modes on the crunch and lead channels.


----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sure any good musician can get the Vader head to sound brutal... Just like any other high gain tube amp.


----------

